

ChatGrape's Google Drive Integration Presented in Under 2 Seconds - Menlo_Park
http://blog.chatgrape.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Pitch-Deck.gif

======
alialkhatib
I'm assuming the intended link is [http://blog.chatgrape.com/2014/11/12/the-
incredible-google-d...](http://blog.chatgrape.com/2014/11/12/the-incredible-
google-drive-integration-is-here-and-you-will-love-it/)

The original link was to the animated gif within that post

